# 03/22 CCO Haul



## sass000 (Mar 27, 2008)

So this past Saturday I went to a CCO by me, here is what I purchased:

*Brushes:*
#227
#188

*Eyeshadows:*
Fertile
Dazzlelight
Rose blanc

*Pigments:*
Viz-a-violet
Provence
Pastorale
Copperclast

*Lipgelees:*
Lil' sizzler
Amber rousse

*Tendertones:*
Hush-hush
Take a hint

*Shadestick:*
Beige-ing

*Novel twist *(pink & black box)
*Curiositease*-Warm pigments & glitter
*Antiquitease: Finery*-plum, tan and the coral
*Antiquitease*: Royal assets (6 smokey eyes)


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice haul!!  You make me want to hit up my CCO!!  Enjoy your kick-ass new mu!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## shewaselectric (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome haul! We need CCOs here in Canada.


----------



## xStefanie711 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice haul! I haven't been to my CCO in forever.


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2008)

great haul


----------



## duckduck (Mar 28, 2008)

Great haul! Which CCO did you hit?


----------



## sass000 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Great haul! Which CCO did you hit?_

 
Duckduck,
I went to the one at Woodbury Commons Outlet (Central Valley, NY)


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 2, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## ANNAeye (Apr 3, 2008)

wow. your cco has GREAT stuff!


----------



## Kristal (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm so jealous of the brushes you found!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2008)

I love the CCO!  Nice haul!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 6, 2008)

oooh enjoy.  You will love Copperclast!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 6, 2008)

great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 6, 2008)

Awsome Haul. I have never been to CCO. I really need to go. 

I live in Long Island, NY & there's 1 out in Riverhead (about 45 min. from me).
Has anyone been to the Riverhead (Tanger Outlets) CCO?
If so, please let me know if they have a nice collections. TY XOXOX


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

nice haul


----------

